# kity 419 rise and fall mechanism



## davidc (8 May 2013)

I'm reassembling the rise and fall mechanism on my Kity 419 - can anyone tell me (photo perhaps) the sequence of the bits on the main threaded piece that goes through the T bar. The manual is no good as it separates the parts across two exploded diagrams. The issue seems to be the position of the two nuts relative to the T bar - at the moment the blade falls but the rise just unscrews the end of the main threaded rod from the end locator hole. I know - I should have taken a photo when I took it apart 

DaveC


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 May 2013)

Mine is still in bits. There's a long string of reasons, mainly design/build issues. It's next on the list after the Kity 439 planer/thicknesser I'm in the process of setting up, having just stripped and cleaned (really, REALLY don't try that one at home!).

Anyway, I didn't completely strip the rise/fall mech, so if more pictures would help, just shout.







There's just one thick washer on the outer side (holding the camera...?). 

There should also be a spring to push against on the outside, for when the handle is in 'tilt mode' (every analogy to a fruit machine is apt, including the difficulty of getting a 'repeat' play), but I don't intend to replace it. That system is the spawn of you-know-who (or the designer was), and the spring causes you to miss the gear meshing, which in turn strips those on the handwheel's body. NMA can give the exact figure, but I think they're £40 to replace, possibly more.

If it helps, there are many common parts with the older version of the Axminster TS200. Axminster's parts are much cheaper. Sadly the TS200 has a sensible tilt, so those bits won't fit the Kity, although the rise/fall leadscrew might, as that isn't involved in the tilt.

Regards,

S.

(Yes, that's the breakfast table again. The mech was parked in the top of a box of scraps I've just tidied out of the garage, and the hall floor was the easiest safe flat surface to put it on! Just don't tell on me!)


----------

